# Gulenko's Request+ vs Request-



## Knightsbridge (Mar 28, 2013)

In Gulenko's _Criteria of Reciprocity_, he states for benefactor-beneficiary relations there are request+ and request- categories. I'm new to this, what does it mean? (This also appears in supervisor-supervisee relations as revision+ and revision-.)


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you link where you have quoted this from?

The + - could mean two things: Reverse Benefit and Supervision - Wikisocion

One is reverse vs. direct benefit and supervision. In direct benefit or supervision, relations fold as they are supposed to fold according to the classical scenario. In reverse cases the beneficiary or supervisee comes out of control of their benefactor or supervisor and seems to block whichever requests or info that's coming from them, a more conflicting scenario. Benefit and supervision relations sometimes from on a conflicting notes from the very beginning, or they might alternate between reciprocity and rejection.

Another interpretation for the + - signs is the Process/Result dichotomy. The Process types are also called Evolutionary or Right types and sometimes denoted with a sign +. The Result types are called Involutionary or Left types and are attributed the - sign. It was noticed that benefit and supervision relationships don't happen the same way in Process vs. Result pairs of types, and that there are a few notable differences, such that in Result pairs it is usually the supervisor or the benefactor that ends up making first contact (chasing after) the beneficiary or supervisee, while in Process pairs this contact commonly happens the other way around and more in line with the classical socionics descriptions of these relations.


----------



## Knightsbridge (Mar 28, 2013)

Socionics - the16types.info - Benefit relations Socionics - the16types.info - Supervision-relations. Yes, I do believe the first interpretation you have provided corresponds with Gulenko's reasoning. He does mean request+ as Reverse benefit, request- as Direct Benefit. And, revision+ as Direct revision, revision- as Reverse revision. I believe for him the + is Direct and - is Reverse. Might be a H-P structure of understanding.



Sylas said:


> Can you link where you have quoted this from?
> 
> The + - could mean two things: Reverse Benefit and Supervision - Wikisocion
> 
> ...


----------

